# Cheapest way to 400



## Youngspeed (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey im wondering whats the cheapest way to get a twin turbo 300zx to 400 hp mark best bang for the buck without doing major work include links ideas prices if u can


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

Big turbo, big fuel injectors, big intercooler, knock light, stronger clutch, 3" exhaust and engine managment

If thats not enough for you, get cams, and build the motor.. then get a much larger turbo and more boost


----------



## Youngspeed (Jun 25, 2010)

im lookin more for bang for the buck dont want to go too crazy the car is an auto exhaust is gonna get done i need to know some cheaper things that could really boost power


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

Looks like you arent going to be hitting 400hp.. The stock turbo is good for about 300... you will need an intercooler, tuned ecu (or self tuned) and bigger fuel injectors minimum, unless you just turn the boost up a few psi, then youre looking at 20-30hp tops, and risk blowing it up.

You might as well upgrade the turbo if you are installing an intercooler and tuned ecu. You will probably need an external wastegate @ 400hp also.

You cant cheap out too much or it wont be much of an upgrade. Stock turbo runs at 4psi.. with an intercooler you could bring it up to 14, but then you will need bigger fuel injectors and a way to control them. Turning up the boost is the easiest/cheapest way, but you have to add more fuel and have the right tune.

If you do things yourself and find good prices then you can do it no problem

HX35 @junkyard = 100 
Intercooler/piping = 200
Self chipped ecu = 100
550-850 injectors = 250
MBC = 5 
External wastegate = 200

Problem is you'd have to mount your own turbo, wastegate and chip your own ecu.. thats out of the boundaires of comfort for most people


----------



## Youngspeed (Jun 25, 2010)

oh ok thanks for the info how much hp would a intake and exhaust add thanks for the info i ll check round differnt websites see what i can get and everything thanks though


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

Intake and exhaust.. dependent on how free flowing they are, would probably give you 10-20hp right now.. but they are good upgrades because they will just give you more power to whatever you do in the future, always the best first upgrade.

For now if you wanted to push the stock turbo, you could learn how to burn chips, chip your own ecu and learn to tune a little on your stock setup. You could also probably find a tune for your setup/injectors online and burn that. Then install an intercooler, injectors and enjoy 300hp until you want more.


Also you might need a fuel pump = walbro 100
And a wideband = 200

Great thing about tuning for yourself, you will change your setup in the future.. so why pay for a retune everytime you want to upgrade.


----------



## Youngspeed (Jun 25, 2010)

ok so the intake is goin get done whats a good kit? exhaust im getting a good one GReddy what do you suggest for intercooler im looking at Z1 for a ECU and maybe a future bigger turbo kit and NISMO injectors unless you know of better ones should i put these parts on before i put the motor in or after the motor is installed in the car im swapping a Twin turbo into a NA


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Umm, I suggest you both do a bit more research on your facts and pricing. Might as well give Z1 a call and tell them exactly what you have and what you want from the car. Some other places to call ... JWT, Specialty Z & Concept Z Performance. 

Words of wisdom, don't cheap out if you can't wait. Z


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

I would never run a pre made tune on a high hp car... It may be close.. but close just isnt enough.. and unless you are reading plugs then you have to use a wideband to verify. You can assume your timing is good, since they should know, but fueling is different on every car. I'd rather tune it myself for the cost of the tune, and come out with a wideband and learning how to tune. Tunerpro RT is a good program for modifying xdf and bin files.

I was giving you general advice on how to get big hp out of ANY car, i dont know the specifics, like compression, or how much hp any of the parts are good for. The fact that youre asking for brands really shows that you are not paying attn to the important part. How efficient these things are. If you get a sparco intercooler thats rated for 200hp and try to put 400hp through it, you arent going to be in a happy place. Same as if you put the stock turbo up to 20psi.

You shouldnt have people build your car for you, go check out other peoples fast rides and ask some questions. It doesnt matter what I think is a good brand.

If you had a shop do all this, you would have a crazy bill in no time.


----------



## norvek300zx (Jun 15, 2010)

okay here we go.... coming from a guy who has dedicated his life to his Z for the past 2 years and have worked on 3 of his friends Z32's there is no easy way of getting to 400hp. but there are some upgrades that are available to get u close to what you are looking for. 

Upgrades: approximate hp after all the upgrades are done.
*Dual intake* = 10hp
*free flow exhaust system* = 10hp (any brand, make sure u like the sound)
*Intercooler* = 10hp
*Boost jets* = +1psi = 10HP you increase +5psi = 50HP
(stock TT boosts around 9, making your boost to 14psi which is max boost and being safe at the same time increases 5psi overall)
*ECU* = make sure u get a good tune because the hp that you are going to make is mostly depended on your tune.

with a good tune and all these upgrades you will be close to 390-400hp guaranteed.


okay now with the info, first thing first many say FMIC id better than side mount intercoolers wrong, u can upgrade the stock ones and still get side mount for easier fitment. as far as the exhaust goes u can go down to a muffler shop and ask them to run down 3" straight piping from the turbo to the mufflers, and get what ever muffler u like as long as u like the sound of it cuz they are all the same. boost jets if you do not know what they are here u go TwinTurbo.NET: Nissan 300ZX forum honestly i would tell u wat ever you do cheap go with a good ecu because the tune plays a big role in how much power you are going to make and how healthy your car is going to run and stay. and no you dont need to change your injectors or the lines or the fuel pump you are set for 400hp 

right now my car is at the shop and it will come out in 3 weeks it will be making 450RWHP with 91 octane and 600RWHP with race gas C16. i will post my dyonos up as soon as i get it done.

if you have any other questions feel free to message me.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Boost jets alone is a very bad idea. The only time to install boost jets are when they come with a ECU upgrade. I heard of way to many Z blowing their engine in less then a year because they wanted to do short cuts on the mod list. The Z is one of those cars you do not do short cuts with.

Also a cheap ECU get you one of two things in the near future.
1) A new engine.
2) Sell the Z because you can't afford a new engine.


----------



## norvek300zx (Jun 15, 2010)

again i totally agree with u and boost jets are bad but i just told him what he wants to know the easiest and cheapest way to gain HP which is obviously not recommended nor safe.

he can just purchase a good stand alone ECU and increase the boost through the tune and thats it.

please correct me if am wrong.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

norvek300zx said:


> again i totally agree with u and boost jets are bad but i just told him what he wants to know the easiest and cheapest way to gain HP which is obviously not recommended nor safe.
> 
> he can just purchase a good stand alone ECU and increase the boost through the tune and thats it.
> 
> please correct me if am wrong.


The easiest and cheapest is not the best in the long run when it comes to our Z32's. 

The ECU or standalone doesn't control boost so our Z32 need boost jets or a boost controller. Also keep in mind that not all ECU's are equal. *JWT, Specialty Z* have _*real race experience*_ in their back ground unlike other guys out there who just _copy chip_s _or guess_ what they think is safe. Nothing beats real race experience in the real world. 

Also doing boost jets alone makes the Z run lean and cause detonation which cause the engine to blow up eventually and why you need a upgraded ECU to compensate for the jets.


----------



## norvek300zx (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for the extra info budd i appreciate it. okay tell me this am building my car and i sent my block and the head to machine shop polishing them and i got brand new CP piston, Eagle rods, AEM water/methanol injection system, deathschwerks 740cc injectors, walbro 255lph fuel pump, 2 Garrett GT-28rs turbos, F1 stage 4 clutch, fidanza aluminum flywheel, aluminum 1 piece drive shaft, short shifter, front mount intercooler, 3" straight pipe with greddy exhaust, DoolZ intake with HKS cones, mishimoto radiator, electric fan, AEM wide band, AEM MAP sensor, and at last AEM EMS series 2. what do u think i am missing here?

I have been wondering if the head internals like the valves, valve springs, retainers, cams, and cam gears as well as the transmission would handle the power that i will be making?!!

The people who are going to tune my car told me that i will be putting out 450RWHP with 91 and 600RWHP with C16.

and another question that came to me due to your last post is: would i still need boost controller to set the boost of the turbos to what ever i am planning or will they be able to do that when they are tuning my car on the dyno.

thank you for your time and advice


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

The question I would ask you is is what is the intent of your Z? Drag racing or road racing or neither? 

Looking at your mod list it is extensive but I would ditch the droolz. It's restrictive and only meters half your engine. Why would you go that way when you can get real performance from from a _true duel intake_ with _two MAS_. I never understood why people would spend good money on a engine build and go to something that was not taking full advantage of your mods. 



> I have been wondering if the head internals like the valves, valve springs, retainers, cams, and cam gears as well as the transmission would handle the power that i will be making?!!


As for the heads, so long as your not going to move the redline past OEM you should be ok but you will have a lot of lag. The head internals do maximize your power band (less lag) and allow you to increase your redline safety. The stock tranny is very strong on the Z32. I have a few friends running over well over the 600+rwhp mark. What is come down to is how well you shift.

You'll need a electronic boost controller because they are very efficient when setup correctly and help you spool up faster. The Blitz is probably the best in the market right now with Apex right after it.

I noticed you made no mention of brakes. Do you have upgraded brakes? With all that power you need power to stop. I've seen a friends on mine stop in the middle of the intersection because his brake were OEM. The very next day he bought brakes that matched his power level.

BTW, which shop is putting your Z together?


----------



## norvek300zx (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for the time you took for the post. and you made some of my worries go away like the tranny and the head internal part thnx. Most of intentions would probably go towards drag racing but not every month or so maybe once every 4 months but i like messing around on the streets with people specially in Glendale, CA where i live with all the rich kids with their M powers, AMG's, corvettes, and all the other goodies that come out of the company ready to be raced. 

the reason that i am going with Doolz intake is because anyways i am taking off the MAF sensor because it would regulate the amount of air that my car would take in, so i am just installing a MAP sensor instead, and going with Doolz intake and letting the tune do its job with no MAF.

as far as breaking goes, my breaks are drilled and slotted but the pads are ceramic. 

and the shop that is working on my car is A&A high tech they have been around for 40 years. no they don't specialize in race cars or Z's but they do legit work and stay away from Micky mouse stuff, but they certainly do take their sweet time. and the shop that is actually going to tune my car after all the parts are installed and the engine is put back in the engine is going to be FSR Motorsports they are located at Montclair, CA they work on a lot of twin turbo cars for example many Supra's, 3000gt's, i have seen 2 300zx's, and some other boosted cars. FSR Motorsport Creations here you go bud u can check them out if u would like.

I am glad we have people like you in forums like this bro you are a big help.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Thanks, I try my best. Good luck with your Z.


----------

